# How to do use conditional formating like Excel in Table @ Ms Word



## SharmadK (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi

Is it possible to use conditional formating in Ms Word 2007.
I have some table in Ms Word doc. The perticular cell in that table should change its colour as we type ex : Red - so the cell should be turn as Red with the text "Red" similarly Green & Amber.

Regards

Sharmad Khare


----------



## Macropod (Feb 1, 2011)

Sharmad Khare,

Word doesn't have the ability to do that. You could insert an Excel worksheet into your Word document, though, and use Excel's conditional formatting functions.


----------



## SharmadK (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi 

Paul

Thanx for the reply, I have tried your solution already, But I need to do that with respect to only one coloumn in Table that is pasted in Ms Word.
This table contains 3 col's and one of them need to change this. 
Also, If i try to past the col, from the spreadsheet then the Excel functions like conditional formating doesnt work. 
Some of the suggestions i have got from developers is to write Macro.
I am not that good at writing such complex macros, hence if some one can help that would be great.

Kind Regards

Sharmad Khare


----------



## Macropod (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Sharmad Khare,

You need to create an Excel worksheet within the Word document - simply copying & pasting some data from Excel into a Word table won't work.

Alternatively, if you already have an Excel workbook with the data and the desired formatting, you could copy the required range, then use Paste > Paste Special > Paste Link to link the Word document to the Excel workbook.


----------



## SharmadK (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi

again,

As i mentioned the Word Doc has some table which need some Ms word features with respect to 2/3 cols and only 1 col need Excel functionality.
Hence I cant provide the link or attach another doc in that sheet. 

Regards

Sam


----------



## Macropod (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Sharmad Khare,

In that case, you need to embed an Excel worksheet into your Word document. You can do this by clicking on Insert > Table > Excel Spreadsheet.


----------

